# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  cups and tail bone pads ...long lost protection

## 2davidbostonjr1

i reamber back in the day when i first started to play football i would always make sure i had my cup on the coachs would do cup checks with there clip boards and def would never leave out my butt pad . but it seamed as i got older the cup just got in my way made me run funny soo i threw that out then the tail bone pad was never on my tail bone soo it was pointless untill one game this year we got like 3 15 yrd flags and almost got are coach kicked out cause nobody on are team was wearing one excpet the young kids ...do u still wear yours ?? and are tail bone pads really nessacery ??

----------


## Pale Horse

Bruise your tailbone once and you will know the answer, YES!

----------


## dalcowbag

def need that tailbone bro. . you dont want to get a bruise there. . .and as for the cup. . i didnt wear one my redshrt season but took a shot to the junk and now i dont leave home without it!

----------


## qccat

i'd never wear a cup, but ive taken shots there and pondered wearing one! I never walk on the field w/ out my but pad though...A) we have to and B) it works

----------


## 2davidbostonjr1

tru tru just never got hit in the tail bone took a blow to the nuts once tried to wear a cup but i couldnt run got nasty rash hurt my balls got over that .. ill only wear the but pad next year when i get to college if they make me they will probaly have better pads then the one i had in hs..

----------


## eacman65

i never wear my t-bone pad its worthless to me

----------


## dalcowbag

yeah its worthless to me also b/c i never fall backwards!!!

----------


## bad_man

> i never wear my t-bone pad its worthless to me


So is an airbag in a car - until you need it.

----------


## bad_man

I never wore a cup, but I always tried to find out who else wasn't wearing one when I was on the bottom of a pile. For some reason, linemen are less agrressive for a few plays after they've had their nuts crushed.

----------


## 2davidbostonjr1

hey in college do they make u wear your t bone pad ???in high school there gay about it i got caught with out it and my coach said if they wanted to be A##'s about it they could suspend us for 2 games.

----------


## dalcowbag

> hey in college do they make u wear your t bone pad ???in high school there gay about it i got caught with out it and my coach said if they wanted to be A##'s about it they could suspend us for 2 games.


yeah its ncaa regulation. . the refs inforce it too. . always giving out warnings to the guys who play untill they get too the sideline and pop one in

----------


## 2davidbostonjr1

really thats gay im going to find the smallest one they have ... i mean i reamber watching games when i was younger and it doesnt even look like wr wore knee pads

----------


## dalcowbag

yeah me and alot of ather guys cut them down till they are almost nothing but a sliver of a pad. . .just as long as you got something back there your cool

----------


## 2davidbostonjr1

nice yea ill plan on doing that what division do u play ball at ??

----------


## dalcowbag

d3. . but we are a former d-1aa

----------


## 2davidbostonjr1

yea thats what im playing ... they dont test till play offs right ?? like people have told me like diffrent things and but alls ive found is that they test if u make it to the championship game . is this tru ?

----------


## frank_frank

man when i wear a cup, i play so much better.. i dont know if its confidence or what but i cant play without one

----------


## frank_frank

do bees puke out HONEY or do they sh*t it out

just wondering sorry off topic

----------


## frank_frank

:Big Grin:  ya i think they might do both

----------


## 2davidbostonjr1

haha i dont know man you should ask your mom last time i checked it comes out of there penis ...... lol lol lol

----------


## frank_frank

hahahhaa  :Big Grin: 

my mom has a penis??? wtf

----------


## frank_frank

:Hmmmm:  ya  :Hmmmm:  she does?  :Hmmmm:  is it big and black?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## 2davidbostonjr1

lol which frank is this big or lil lol

----------


## frank_frank

big FRANK THE TANK ... lol

----------


## IrISShEagles

> d3. . but we are a former d-1aa



I love how you throw in how you were a former D-1 AA...I bet you wouldnt see any UAlbany players throwing in how they used to be D3

----------


## eacman65

yeah that is funny how people like to throw that in just say d3

----------


## 2davidbostonjr1

yea theres nothing wrong with d3 football is football

----------


## EastCoaster

Nothing wrong at all. Mount Union would beat a lot of D2 teams and a few 1-AA. I'm guessing you play for Westminster? If so, I played against them the first year they were D3. I played for a D-2 team, then 2 D1 teams. When I played for the D-2 team we played Westminster.


And a little trick for those pesky hip/tail pads. Get a razor blade and trim them down. Mine were so thin you could hardly tell I had them in... but I did have them in.

----------


## IrISShEagles

Im not saying theres anything wrong with it im just saying that you dont have to throw in they used to be 1-AA

----------


## xfade7

i've always used under armour compression shorts instead of a cup.. I also run funny and get a rash when I wear one. We have some tailbone pads that are pretty comfortable, ive never really noticed it after I get it in.. its pretty thin and slick so it doesnt get in the way, but it sure helps when u get knocked backwards.

xfade7

----------


## dalcowbag

football is football boys. . . if i said i still played pop warner nobody would listen to sh!t i have to say. i said former d1aa b/c some ppl think i might be a dumb**** and my statements could not be backed. But ya'll think w/e you want. I think i am done with this section untill ppl need advice on football and there is no more crap about the raiders or whoever

----------


## qccat

> football is football boys. . . if i said i still played pop warner nobody would listen to sh!t i have to say. i said former d1aa b/c some ppl think i might be a dumb**** and my statements could not be backed. But ya'll think w/e you want. I think i am done with this section untill ppl need advice on football and there is no more crap about the raiders or whoever


amen!

----------


## IrISShEagles

but it was d1aa before you were there, so its not like you experienced it

----------


## Football_Bill

I bruised my tailbone with a pad on, would naver walk on the field without it. As for a cup, I cannot run as is, don't need more between my legs.

Football is football is right, I played 1AA, but now regret not going to a certain college because they were D3. Oh well, live and learn my friends. I play semi pro now, so must have done something a little right.

----------


## dalcowbag

> but it was d1aa before you were there, so its not like you experienced it


we play d-1aa schools and d2 schools. . .i would thats experiencing it for sure. i got a big ole mark on my hsoulder to prove it lol :Welcome:

----------


## bad_man

OK, guys. settle down. You all have big penises (just not as big as mine).

----------


## dalcowbag

> OK, guys. settle down. You all have big penises (just not as big as mine).


so your the one looking at my junk in the bathroom urinal. . HOMOGAY

----------


## bad_man

> so your the one looking at my junk in the bathroom urinal. . HOMOGAY


Yup that's me. And that's not a mint in the urinal, so spit it out.

----------


## dalcowbag

> Yup that's me. And that's not a mint in the urinal, so spit it out.


i thought it was a nice tasty PWO meal :Don't know:

----------


## IrISShEagles

If i got punched in the face by Tyson it doesnt mean im a boxer

----------


## elicotton

My hs football coach was always on the lookout for potential players...we had this manager (waterboy) who was a few frys short of a happy meal, but was too dumb to feel pain. Coach talked him in to trying out.

When he was ready to suit up, he insisted on going into a back into a private room to change into his uniform. All the sudden he comes walking slowly into the room, and he has his tail pad on in front, covering his dick! He says (he was hairlipped, I swear to God, not that theres anything wrong with that) "Choach, I junst caint see nooing chis"

(Coach, I just can't see doing this). We all lost it.


Then there was the time he got hit in his chest real hard. He rolled around on the ground holding his chest yelling "oh, my scrotum, my scrotum!"

He meant to say his sternum, the silly bastard.

----------

